# It's Almost Time



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We're just about three weeks away from the Party Stores starting to stock up on new Halloween stuff for the 2004 season. It's also just about time for Spooky World and the other seasonal haunts across the US, to start getting their web sites ready to start promoting their 2004 haunts.

Can you smell it in the air... Halloween is just four months away!  

Damn I'm a psycho. :voorhees:


----------



## Akasha (Jun 16, 2004)

OH yeah, definately can smell Halloween in the air. Feel the pressure to get those last minute props built...aaahh


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, I finally lured you out of lurking. Now that the 4th has come and gone, it'll be here (and gone) before we know it.

Feek free to say "hi" in the Welcome room.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I cant wait to see what new goodies are out there this year. But more importantly I cant wait till all the "after Halloween" sales


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, All Hallows is just around the corner and...by the by, who's Rachel?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol... I have to prepar for Samhain... And then I have to prepar for Halloween all at once. Yeah it is two seperate holidays for me. ^^


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Rachel is someone I imported here from Ghostdroppings.com, and someone I brainstorm Halloween Prop ideas with on AIM.

Halloween just still isn't close enough for me.


----------



## Akasha (Jun 16, 2004)

I went into Michaels yesterday to kill time before I met my husband for dinner--they have some Halloween stuff out! It is also rumored that Big Lots (yeah I know you dont' have them Zombie ) is rolling out their Halloween stuff next week...

They're treating Halloween like Christmas and putting stuff out months and months in advance--how fun! ha


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Big lots has the greatest prices on halloween stuff!!! They totally rock. I cant wait to see all the goodies!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The bad thing about Big Lots is you have to sort of wade through an ocean of junk to find "the good stuff." It sucks, but it is a price you have to pay to keep this beloved institution alive.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw the Halloween Villages out at Michael's too. It looks like their villages are a little better this year. Me and Aprille may buy a house and start a collection.

We have the Ocean State Job Lot up here. They're another kind of discount super-mart type thing, that likewise has a sea of junk and in said sea are a few totally kick ass items.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Helspont said:


> The bad thing about Big Lots is you have to sort of wade through an ocean of junk to find "the good stuff." It sucks, but it is a price you have to pay to keep this beloved institution alive.


Is big lots where you live that bad? There are like 5 within 10 miles of me and they are pretty organized. But ya gotta make sure that when you see something you like you get it cuz next time you go to get it it probably be gone.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, it's just that bad. It may be different this year, as they've moved into a larger, cushier, new building, since last year.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, time to revive this thread. Wal-Mart put's out their things next week, and then novelty stores like Spencers begins the first week of September. Ain't too long from now, der ladies and germs!


----------

